# What do men think of long hair on girls?



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

I noticed a lot of people comment on my long hair. its not to my butt but its to my lower back. a lot of women say "you have such beautiful hair" but guys say "you have such long hair" 
so what do guys think, is it good or bad? its not messy and not like hippie or anything, i just like it longer. what do you think/?


----------



## sansd (Mar 22, 2006)

I think more girls (usually if an older woman says something, it's positive) than guys are negative about my long (and usually messy if not just brushed) hair. The guys that comment are almost always just random people outside and not people I know, though.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

nightrain said:


> I love long hair on girls! I love short hair on girls! If the look suits you, then I'm sure it's great


i never cut my hair real short but i think it looks good on me. icant imagine having short hair i think id look bad with it


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Girls with long hair = hot


----------



## Keith (Aug 30, 2008)

I like long hair on girls down to their lower back or butt is cool. I like lots of different types of hair generally longer i like more, but some woman can pull off the short hair look and look really attractive.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Keith said:


> I like long hair on girls down to their lower back or butt is cool. I like lots of different types of hair generally longer i like more, but some woman can pull off the short hair look and look really attractive.


^I agree with this. I love long hair but some women do look really hip with short hair.


----------



## shadowmask (Jun 22, 2009)

bwidger85 said:


> Girls with long hair = hot


:ditto


----------



## userabuser (Jan 21, 2010)

i think girls that have a nice butt should all have long hair down to the middle of the *** crack so i can stare at it and just tell my girlfriend or whoever else i was looking at her beautiful hair.


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

Any length of hair is fine. I have no preference for women.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

There's no such thing as short hair for a woman. A short haired person is a man. I like looking at a woman's long hair, I dream of touching a woman's long hair and I desire to sniff a woman's long hair. If I see a long haired woman, I stare at her until I make her uncomfortable. I just cannot resist the long hair.


----------



## Wirt (Jan 16, 2009)

drealm said:


> There's no such thing as short hair for a woman. A short haired person is a man. I like looking at a woman's long hair, I dream of touching a woman's long hair and I desire to sniff a woman's long hair. If I see a long haired woman, I stare at her until I make her uncomfortable. I just cannot resist the long hair.


halle berry was/is one sexy man then...(i dunno if she still has short hair)

and i agree with nightrain. both can look good


----------



## Dane (Jul 27, 2009)

Most guys I know have a definite preference for long hair on a girl. I like it either way.


----------



## ryobi (Jan 13, 2009)

used to be long but lately I have a thing for shortish idkw


----------



## CeilingStarer (Dec 29, 2009)

For me there actually is a 'too long.' I don't like it any lower than the middle back really. I usually find chicks hotter with their hair up or platted etc, or even cut short. I think it just looks "different" to the standard long hair, so grabs my attention.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I love it, they idea of being lost in a gals long soft fresh scented hair is very nice


----------



## Ambivert (Jan 16, 2010)

Yes to long hair on women, actually doesn't matter what style. As long as you look feminine then I'm happy


----------



## Jurexic5 (Jun 23, 2009)

i like long hair on the ladies and if it's past a certain point it doesn't really matter at all; and that point would be the shoulders. there are exceptions to shorter hair, though. some ladies look good with certain short hair styles.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

drealm said:


> There's no such thing as short hair for a woman. A short haired person is a man. I like looking at a woman's long hair, I dream of touching a woman's long hair and I desire to sniff a woman's long hair. If I see a long haired woman, I stare at her until I make her uncomfortable. I just cannot resist the long hair.


lmao @ your response


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Canadian Brotha said:


> I love it, they idea of being lost in a gals long soft fresh scented hair is very nice


ive always wondered if guys liked getting 
"lost" in it like you say , especially if it smells good

and i agree some girls pull off the short hair really well
me.....probably not one of them


----------



## GermanHermit (Sep 6, 2008)

Why do women with long hair often seem to need confirmation that men like long hair on women?


----------



## mydoublelife (Dec 27, 2009)

Girls always look the best with long, straight hair.

But occasionally I see a girl that suits short or permed hair.


----------



## Futures (Aug 27, 2005)

CeilingStarer said:


> For me there actually is a 'too long.' I don't like it any lower than the middle back really.


This.

I'm not really into the extremes, either guy-like short hair or very long hair down to their butt. I prefer just normal shoulder or chest length hair on a girl with a cool stylish cut to it.


----------



## IcedOver (Feb 26, 2007)

I heavily prefer long hair on women, at least shoulder-length hair. But of course some women look great with shorter hair too. What I don't understand is why women who look so great with longer hair choose to shear it off. A former co-worker of mine who was absolutely gorgeous and had beautiful, straight, sandy hair down half her back chopped it all off and got a haircut almost like a man's; she didn't look the same. She still looked attractive because she has a beautiful face but I don't get why she cut off all her hair.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

1applehearts1 said:


> What do men think of long hair on girls?


They love it.


----------



## Toad Licker (Nov 2, 2007)

I've always liked long haired girls.


----------



## ruxul (Oct 22, 2008)

Whatever fits a girls look is good for me. I mean Natalie Portman shaved head (V for Vendetta) = hot. Brittany Spears shaved head = wtf? It just depends. Sometimes long hair is attractive and sometimes its like, wow that girls hair is waay too long. Ive slept with a girl (I mean the sleeping kind of slept) who had pretty long hair (middle of her back). Anyways I somehow woke up with her hair in my mouth. It was kinda weird. Hair doesnt taste good. So yea, Id say theres a point where hair can be too long.


----------



## andy0128 (Dec 19, 2003)

I like it. Very long is much nicer than very short.


----------



## Classified (Dec 7, 2004)

mydoublelife said:


> Girls always look the best with long, straight hair.
> 
> But occasionally I see a girl that suits short or permed hair.


:agree

It all depends on the girl. Some look better with blonde hair, others brunette, some long or short. Just make sure it is the right hairstyle for you.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

EremitaGermanus said:


> Why do women with long hair often seem to need confirmation that men like long hair on women?
> 
> I always thought that it was a common knowledge that the majority of men would answer that question with yes!


i wasnt sure or else i wouldnt have posted this thread, 

anyways, i was wondering because guys keep making comments. i mean it isnt like head-turner type of long, its not to my butt. i mean i know there can be a too long but my hair isnt there. so im just wondering what guys prefer


----------



## TRENNER (Sep 21, 2009)

Generally, long hair on women is nice. Some women look good with short hair though.


----------



## darkangel (Apr 19, 2005)

Thank god for this thread, I was just about to buzz my long hair off until I saw it 

(kidding :b)


----------



## rickthegreat (Dec 22, 2008)

Mine drags on the floor. And I have people carry it and brush it. :b I like short hair on women. But I'm a vampire so I like how it shows off a woman's neck. :b


----------



## Deathinmusic (Jun 5, 2009)

It's not a requirement but I definitely love a nice long hair on a girl. It doesn't have to be _long_ long but personally I'm not a big fan of short and boyish hair on girls.


----------



## quiet0lady (Sep 29, 2009)

darkangel said:


> Thank god for this thread, I was just about to buzz my long hair off until I saw it


Goodness, I know. At least once a week I get an urge to chop off all my hair just because it's a pain in the *** sometimes. But I did the whole short hair thing for awhile and it just wasn't for me. As of now, I see myself rocking long hair well into my 80s. Maybe even 90s if I'm still alive and kicking.


----------



## creep (Jan 29, 2009)

As someone with a definite preference for the short haired look, I have to say you people are totally ruining things for me.


----------



## dax (Nov 19, 2004)

I prefer shorter hair (like close to shoulders but above them) longer hair is ok I don't really mind it (like past shoulders) but I don't really like super long hair.


----------



## FreeSoul (Jan 1, 2006)

I tend to like longer hair on a girl. More things to play with.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I prefer women with long hair.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

Hmm, this thread is pretty disheartening for a short-haired girl like me. I tried long hair but it doesn't suit my face shape at all. I might start a 'bob appreciation' thread for all of us bobbed ladies. 'Us' being myself and AudreyHepburn. :lol


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Men seem to enjoy it, but I don't really give a hoot.


----------



## BrokenDreams (Nov 22, 2008)

I definately prefer long hair on women and think very long hair is beautiful. I don't care for very short hair on most women but it looks ok on some.


----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

to me, women look far more attractive with long hair than short.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

what if our hair is long, shiny, and smells really good. is that a winner, lmao


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

tutliputli said:


> Hmm, this thread is pretty disheartening for a short-haired girl like me. I tried long hair but it doesn't suit my face shape at all. I might start a 'bob appreciation' thread for all of us bobbed ladies. 'Us' being myself and AudreyHepburn. :lol


oh im sorry, this wasnt my intention. ive always wished i had that cool short hair style that other girls can pull off but i would look weird with it, lmao. i just thought girls might prefer short to long hair, to be honest


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

1applehearts1 said:


> what if our hair is long, shiny, and smells really good. is that a winner, lmao


Shiny? Is your hair shiny?


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

mazer said:


> Shiny? Is your hair shiny?


yeah or so people tell me lmao


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

Wow. I can honestly say that I have never been called shiny nor witnessed anyone else being called shiny. You are pretty special. And most likely even in good ways.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

mazer said:


> Wow. I can honestly say that I have never been called shiny nor witnessed anyone else being called shiny. You are pretty special. And most likely even in good ways.


no people say my hair is shiny, silly  thanks though LOL


----------



## matty (Nov 2, 2009)

I love long hair on a girl. Long straight dark hair. For reasons I cant say


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

1applehearts1 said:


> oh im sorry, this wasnt my intention. ive always wished i had that cool short hair style that other girls can pull off but i would look weird with it, lmao. i just thought girls might prefer short to long hair, to be honest


No, I know!  There's absolutely nothing wrong with your OP, I just meant that the majority of the responses seem to be that long hair is preferred.


----------



## BrokenDreams (Nov 22, 2008)

tutliputli said:


> No, I know!  There's absolutely nothing wrong with your OP, I just meant that the majority of the responses seem to be that long hair is preferred.


Noooo! Don't be disheartened tutliputli. Some women do look fantastic in short hair and when it's a good fit for them they are very attractive. It's just that not all women can pull it off. It sounds like you are one who can and should.


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm going to get a buzz cut now.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

strawberryjulius said:


> I'm going to get a buzz cut now.


I would pay a lot of money.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

BrokenDreams said:


> Noooo! Don't be disheartened tutliputli. Some women do look fantastic in short hair and when it's a good fit for them they are very attractive. It's just that not all women can pull it off. It sounds like you are one who can and should.


Thanks! That's very kind of you. I personally think shorter hairstyles can be more flattering than long hair on a lot of women. They frame the face well, which is why I've stuck with a bob for the past few years. Whatever suits the person's face shape is most attractive I guess. 



strawberryjulius said:


> I'm going to get a buzz cut now.


No you're not, I won't allow it.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

Dammit mum!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

^ I have to put my foot down.

So I'm your mum now too? :b


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

tutliputli said:


> Thanks! That's very kind of you. I personally think shorter hairstyles can be more flattering than long hair on a lot of women. They frame the face well, which is why I've stuck with a bob for the past few years. Whatever suits the person's face shape is most attractive I guess.
> 
> No you're not, I won't allow it.


Why not?


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

strawberryjulius said:


> Why not?


Because you're my daughter and I'm very proud of your beautiful hair!


----------



## strawberryjulius (Jun 28, 2009)

Does that mean Ospi's my big brother? Yay!


----------



## fingertips (Jan 11, 2009)

i've kind of got a thing for short hair

but then i'm not normal


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

I think long hair is awesomesauce.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

i think its funny how people constantly point out how long my hair is, i mean its not past my butt or anything  its not THAT long.


----------



## tlgibson97 (Sep 24, 2009)

So Apple, have you found anything people don't like about you yet  Seems you are pretty determined to find a flaw. Sorry, don't see any.


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

To me, it doesn't matter if its long or short. As long as it's beautiful to me that is all that matters. I like girls hair, I am a sucker for a girl with beautiful hair. If you are getting compliments for your hair OP, then that is a good thing. IMO guys like girls with beautiful hair, but the preferences on whether they like short or long may vary. But I would think that in your case with beautiful long hair, it should be very attractive.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

tlgibson97 said:


> So Apple, have you found anything people don't like about you yet  Seems you are pretty determined to find a flaw. Sorry, don't see any.


LOL. the only thing i asked about is long hair, silly  
but i see plenty of flaws on myself. i dont have any boyfriend or male friends or relatives...so i just need a guys perspective.  youre sweet


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

tlgibson97 said:


> So Apple, have you found anything people don't like about you yet  Seems you are pretty determined to find a flaw. Sorry, don't see any.


:clap:clap
Nice post tlgibson.


----------



## tutliputli (Feb 22, 2009)

sabueed said:


> *To me, it doesn't matter if its long or short. As long as it's beautiful to me that is all that matters.* I like girls hair, I am a sucker for a girl with beautiful hair. If you are getting compliments for your hair OP, then that is a good thing. IMO guys like girls with beautiful hair, but the preferences on whether they like short or long may vary. But I would think that in your case with beautiful long hair, it should be very attractive.


Nicely said. 



Smythe said:


> I like long hair on everybody.
> 
> Biased.


Even really old men?


----------



## sabueed (May 8, 2008)

tlgibson97 said:


> So Apple, have you found anything people don't like about you yet  Seems you are pretty determined to find a flaw. Sorry, don't see any.


Give her a break dude. She just has a lot on her mind. It is not easy having SA. People wonder about themselves all the time, especially if you have SA. I still wonder about if I am fun guy to be around, and no matter how many people would tell me I am I can't believe it until I get a girlfriend who likes me for who I am. I come here to ask questions and post responses because we have concerns about ourselves and we have a hard time making friends. So we wonder if we are able to get friends as easily as other people around us. I saw her pic and she is pretty, and she wants to know what people really think, because IMO you are your own worse critic. Take that as you will, because I believe it. I don't mean to be rude. Just sayin.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

sabueed said:


> Give her a break dude. She just has a lot on her mind. It is not easy having SA. People wonder about themselves all the time, especially if you have SA. I still wonder about if I am fun guy to be around, and no matter how many people would tell me I am I can't believe it until I get a girlfriend who likes me for who I am. I come here to ask questions and post responses because we have concerns about ourselves and we have a hard time making friends. So we wonder if we are able to get friends as easily as other people around us. I saw her pic and she is pretty, and she wants to know what people really think, because IMO you are your own worse critic. Take that as you will, because I believe it. I don't mean to be rude. Just sayin.


haha thanks . i dont think he was being rude, just reassuring me  but yeah i have been making a lot of new threads. i just need some male perspective is all ..and you guys have given me a lot. so thanks.


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

One thing you will probably discover about male perspective is that is mostly depends on the particular male. There are stereotypes and some of us live up to them more than others, but in the end, we are all our own person and have our own description about what we like in women.


----------



## Delicate (May 23, 2008)

Gosh darn it I wish my hair would grow longer again it won't seem to grow, stupid peroxide lol. Apple I think guys are more visual and women are more complimentary. I mean a girl might say to you "You're hair's so long it looks really pretty on you" and a guy'd just say "You're hair's so long!". 

Like when I dyed my hair a few times girls would say "Oh you dyed your hair? It really brings out your eye colour" whereas guys were like "oh your hair's a different colour". See the distinction? lol.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

mazer said:


> One thing you will probably discover about male perspective is that is mostly depends on the particular male. There are stereotypes and some of us live up to them more than others, but in the end, we are all our own person and have our own description about what we like in women.


thats true. i just wanted a general census  haha


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

Delicate said:


> Gosh darn it I wish my hair would grow longer again it won't seem to grow, stupid peroxide lol. Apple I think guys are more visual and women are more complimentary. I mean a girl might say to you "You're hair's so long it looks really pretty on you" and a guy'd just say "You're hair's so long!".
> 
> Like when I dyed my hair a few times girls would say "Oh you dyed your hair? It really brings out your eye colour" whereas guys were like "oh your hair's a different colour". See the distinction? lol.


oh i see youre right.this one guy the other night, hes all to his friend "duuuuude that girls hair is hellllla long..!!" i think he was high but it was funny xD


----------



## BrokenDreams (Nov 22, 2008)

1applehearts1 said:


> oh i see youre right.this one guy the other night, hes all to his friend "duuuuude that girls hair is hellllla long..!!" i think he was high but it was funny xD


If he said it so you could hear it, it was probably his way of showing interest in you.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

BrokenDreams said:


> If he said it so you could hear it, it was probably his way of showing interest in you.


lol. he said it really loud. i think he was just high, but who knows


----------



## mazer (Feb 12, 2010)

1applehearts1 said:


> lol. he said it really loud. i think he was just high, but who knows


Perhaps he was both high and interested. Mutual exclusion isn't necessary.


----------



## Post_Punk_Proclivity (Oct 12, 2008)

I guess it all depended on where it was.


----------



## drealm (Jul 7, 2009)

This hot asian mom once let her long jet black hair fall on my hand. The sensation was overwhelming. I was ashamed out how much I enjoyed feeling her hair brushing against my skin.


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

mazer said:


> Perhaps he was both high and interested. Mutual exclusion isn't necessary.


yeah thats true. the way he said it was hilarious


----------



## 1applehearts1 (Jan 7, 2010)

drealm said:


> This hot asian mom once let her long jet black hair fall on my hand. The sensation was overwhelming. I was ashamed out how much I enjoyed feeling her hair brushing against my skin.


haha its ok. nothing to feel bad about. not like you poker her boobies or something....or did you?:sus j/k.


----------



## Cleary (Nov 10, 2007)

1applehearts1 said:


> oh i see youre right.this one guy the other night, hes all to his friend "duuuuude that girls hair is hellllla long..!!" i think he was high but it was funny xD


This happened to me too not too long ago.
I was in the computer lab and the guy (with his friends) were in the row behind me and I heard him say "That's some long-*** hair."
at first I thought he was creeped out by my hair.


----------

